
Bias against front end web development - alanfalcon
https://medium.com/@melissamcewen/is-frontend-development-sexist-220040c952b1
======
tboyd47
> So he had two “tests” to take: frontend or backend. I chose the backend.
> Which was foolish because there isn’t just a backend anymore.

> I did the app in Meteor and it’s impossible to do a Meteor application
> without knowing and using a frontend framework.

Not saying sexism doesn't exist, but I think there's the author's problem
right there. She tried to use a front-end framework to complete the back-end
test. It is still possible to create a fully functional app using a back-end
framework and Bootstrap. Web forms using submit tags, POST data, and full page
transitions still work fine, although it may not be trendy anymore.

Saying the front-end/back-end distinction itself is sexist is a bit of a
stretch. Perhaps more women only know full-stack development in a front-end
framework like Meteor just because the demographic shift towards inclusivity
happened simultaneously with the rise of full-stack front-end frameworks. I
think it would be a welcome change if more women tried to learn the
traditional back-end web stack via frameworks like Rails and Django, which are
definitely not dying out.

